# making calls to the uk



## currentlyinsingapore (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, can anyone recommend the most cost-effective way of making calls from singapore to the uk? it could be the cheapest service available, or the one with the best quality for the price...


----------



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

currentlyinsingapore said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend the most cost-effective way of making calls from singapore to the uk? it could be the cheapest service available, or the one with the best quality for the price...



Hiya, welcome to Singapore

I am also from the UK and have been here just over a year. So far I have found Skype to be the cheapest and easiest way to keep intouch with home. I got everyone to download it on their comp, some have even bought the phone. You can also by credits to call from a land line really cheap.

Hope this helps alittle


----------



## currentlyinsingapore (Jul 30, 2009)

jobseeker said:


> Hiya, welcome to Singapore
> 
> I am also from the UK and have been here just over a year. So far I have found Skype to be the cheapest and easiest way to keep intouch with home. I got everyone to download it on their comp, some have even bought the phone. You can also by credits to call from a land line really cheap.
> 
> Hope this helps alittle


thanks! i've found skype to be useful too. however my daughter is currently staying in a college where they restrict their bandwidth usage, and she has been complaining that skype sessions eat up quite a bit of her bandwidth allowance. any idea how to get around that? and how does the landline service work with skype?


----------



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

currentlyinsingapore said:


> thanks! i've found skype to be useful too. however my daughter is currently staying in a college where they restrict their bandwidth usage, and she has been complaining that skype sessions eat up quite a bit of her bandwidth allowance. any idea how to get around that? and how does the landline service work with skype?


I'm not 100% sure. If you log on to skype you will see it. All I know is you but credit to top up and you have to have a phone line I think its much the same as BT/Cable etc just pay as you go sorry I'm not much more help.


----------

